# Smev CU400 Cooker lid



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Managed to smash the lid of the cooker. I have a new one on order but would appreciate some advice on fitting it. Do I have to remove the cooker to replace the lid? Has anyone replaced a lid?
Thanks Iain


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

looks as if you just remove the two side bits that overlap the worktop and it posibly comes out with that ..... failing that its cooker out or tilted forward  

can i ask if you just ordered the lid and got the right colour or did you specify the colour...
i ask because when i try to order the grill door they cant tell me what colour it will be and i need the dark one !


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Have you tried Cak Tanks for the door, the specify colours. Iain


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just had dealings with C A K.
Excellent, see link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-110899-.html


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

OK task nearly completed so here's how to do it in case you ever drop something heavy on your cooker lid!
Undo the six screws in the side pieces of the hob section.
Undo the multiple small screws in the sidewalls of the grill/oven/storage sections (you have to open the doors to each to get at them).
Check if there is a decor panel at the back of the storage section (there should be it stops stuff going down the back) and remove it.
Slide the cooker out until you can reach over and down the back, disconnect from the gas (don't forget to turn it off first!), and slide the cooker fully out, you will need some blocks of wood to hold up the back legs.
Unclip one hob side from the hob back section and open slightly to release the the hinge that holds (held!) the glass.
If you have a post 2004 smev then just put the new glass top back hinge in place and reverse the process.
If however (like me) you have a pre 2004 model then the hinge pins do not fit the side sections as they have changed to a bigger pin.
You cannot swap the hinge pins over as the hinge profile is different (tried that).
So you now need to obtain the new hob side sections (£40).
Drill out the rivets holding the original side sections on to the hob and fit the new sections with small self tappers.
Fit the new lid.
Put the whole thing back together again.
Finish off by cursing again about putting that heavy glass jug in the cupboard above the cooker.
Repeat the last action approx 30 days later when your credit card bill for £160 comes through.


----------

